# How Was Your Baby After 8week Immunisations?



## PieMistress

Hi All,

So, Kyle had his first round of immunisations yesterday. It went as expected ie/ he cried & I cried! 

For the rest of the day he was the same as he normally is and the night passed as usually - wakening a couple of times for a feed and up for the day about 6.15am or so.

Today has been a totally different story. He normally naps for 3hrs a day (in total) without too much difficulty but i've hardly managed to settle him for 30 mins today. He's also been pretty inconsolable and crying significantly more than usual and my trusty methods to soothe/help him sleep have been failing (bathroom fan, white noise, hairdryer etc etc).

Just wondered if anybody else noticed that their LOs were more grizzly after their vaccinations, and if so how long it lasted for? Today has been really shocking :cry:

Thanks
Pie x


----------



## Vix79

Poor baby :hugs: ...

Holly was more upset than normal the evening after her jabs. We gave her a dose of calpol on the recommendation of the nurse and that really helped to settle her. Strangely I noticed the opposite and she was actually more sleepy than normal for the couple of days afterwards. I did keep checking her temperature for 24 hrs or so just in case she did develop a fever, might be worth checking if you haven't already. Hope he's back to himself soon :hugs:


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi Pie! Hope Kyle starts to feel better soon!

Megan was ok the day of her jabs but had a very restless night of sleep that night. Fidgety and even if she wouldnt totally wake up she would half wake and then tried to settle herself for the next 15 minutes (not waking up enough to be crying though so I let her fidget). The next day she was tired and not very hungry - was drinking 1/2 of what she usually does. It took til 2 days after the shots for me to feel like she was more herself again. I was giving tylenol too as she had a slight fever.


----------



## mum2b2009

the next day he was sleepy more than normal but thats it :flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

mum2b2009 said:


> the next day he was sleepy more than normal but thats it :flower:

Same here. But I heard that this is the easiest one :( the coming ones r more difficult. Hope not :)


----------



## sun

He slept almost the entire rest of the day when we got back, but the next day he was fine.
I hope he feels better soon! :hugs:
xx


----------



## sun

nmwb78 said:


> mum2b2009 said:
> 
> 
> the next day he was sleepy more than normal but thats it :flower:
> 
> Same here. But I heard that this is the easiest one :( the coming ones r more difficult. Hope not :)Click to expand...

EEK!!! Don't say that!! :ignore:
xx


----------



## PieMistress

Thanks guys, wee Kyle seems to have gone the opposite way! Today is the first day since he was born that he's slept so little (30 mins if that) and i'm wiped! Poor wee fella :-( He's just gone to bed now so will see if he settles as he normally has at least 3hrs worth of sleeps during the day.

It's hard being a mummy isn't it!


----------



## DaisyBee

Poor guy! Hope he (and you) feel better soon :hugs:

PS>>... I cried too when Megan got her shot - I felt silly but I felt so bad for her - she screamed so LOUD!


----------



## Cattia

Abigail had hers today. It was horrible! I wanted to cry but I tried not to in case she saw me being upset! She has been grizzly today but has gone down OK so far, we'll see how she is tomorrow. I was dreading taking her and it was just so horrible, I have never heard her scream like that before, it was heart breaking :(


----------



## fairy1984

Sophia had hers yesterday (a little late as she had a fever 2 weeks ago when she was supposed to have them)

I was so nieve, i actually said to the nurse "oh can we leave her in the car seat for them and maybe she wont wake up" :wacko:

clearly i had no idea what was about to happen. I burst into tears with the awful scream she made.

Anyway, back to the point in hand. Sophia has been grizzly since the injections and actually more sleepy but gave her calpol last night and that helped a little.

I think they're supposed to be out of sorts for a few days after and then back to normal. Me on the otherhand....i'm scarred by the experience :dohh:

hope your LO is back to himself very soon :hugs:


----------



## Buffy71

Was this the BCG (TB) shot?


----------



## special_kala

River was just really sleepy. 

You could try and leave his legs free. I found if i just left River in a vest she seemed a bit more comfy after her injections


----------



## Mynx

When Evie had her 8 week shots, her appetite decreased a little and she was pretty grumpy and unsettled for a few days. She soon bounced back tho :) 

With Round 2 of her jabs last week, she again has had a decreased appetite (which still isnt right a week later I might add!). She also had a slight fever the next day but in herself she seemed fine :) Much less grumpy than with the first lot of jabs :thumbup:


----------



## Zeri

She slept more than normal and also had a fever of 101.


----------



## Seraphim

Well Hazel went completely weird.
She had the most wind *ever* and was awake all night trying to get farts out :nope:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Rian had his on Monday and today is the first day he has been 100% back to himself! 
He got a really high temp on monday nite and all day tue, my nerves were gone, but doctor said its completely normal to get a temp after jabs! but to look out for vomiting or diarrhea!
He was also very sleepy and when he was awake he was crying!


----------



## PregnantKez

They do scream so loud, and they stick the huge needle so far into their leg, I think i'd yell out if they did it to me! 

My Kyle had an awful day when he had his injections, took him straight home after and gave him a bottle, his nappy was soaking wet like he'd pee'd himself loads when they did it and 1/2 hour after he had a poo. Then he screamed for 5 hours that night - I think it really upset his stomach :(

Poor things


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum had his on mon, he was really brave having them and only cried a little came home and slept, great i thought that wasnt too bad. how wrong was i!!!
he woke up and spent the rest of the day inconsolable, he had a temp so gave him calpol and he would only settle laid on my chest. if i moved a little he would scream it was awful as he is normally so content, i was in tears to see him so upset and nothing i did could settle him.

he ended up sleeping in with me that night, well he slept i didnt i was paranoid about rolling on him or his temp getting too high. thankfully the next day he was ok, not quiet himself but not upset at least. 

he was back to his smiley self the day after.


----------



## puppycat

Laura slept a lot more than normal after those jabs. She seemed tum deal with the 12week ones a lot better though x


----------



## Cattia

Abigail has been a nightmare today after hers yesterday. She hasn't had a temperature but wouldn't settle all day and has been so grizzly, I have basically spent the entire day with her in her carrier attached to me as she cries whenever I put her down, which is not like her at all :( She has gone down OK so hopefully she will feel better tomorrow, poor little thing.


----------

